# The Biggest Waxing Moon Creation of them all... well desktops that is!!!



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

This is my new baby all stocked up!!!

Ed at Waxing Moon did a hell of a job with this one!!! Made of Wenge and Birds Eye Maple. Came out perfect for the 2 tone look I was going for. This is a 600 ct desktop, but looks more like a casket. My wife told me when I go she will keep my ashes in there.... (little creepy!!)

There are 4 half trays, but you should consider that to be 4 full trays since they are huge trays. I still need to organize and make it prettier when you open it. This was a "Will it all fit in there" take at it. I still have 160 other smokes that won't fit...

Well here is the pics you like!!!

Front shot


Humidor open to show how big the lid is!


Top of my dresser shot (F-ing huge box!!!!)


Top tray shot


Right side top tray:


you probably are wanting to know what is in the boxes in the front. The Sol Cubano is a Cuelbra. The one on the right is a Partagas which looks like:


Left top tray:


Right middle tray:


Left Middle Tray:


Right bottom area:


Left Bottom area:


I figured if I stuck some of my CC's in the way bottom I would be less likely to smoke them to fast!!!



I am sure I will get all OCD and organize it better and post some more pics. But hope you like my collection so far!

Thanks for looking!
Scott


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great collection Scott!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

The baby coffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You think that thang is actually seasoned?? LOL What did you do, fill it up with water and let it sit overnight, then dup it out? 

That's awesome!


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> The baby coffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You think that thang is actually seasoned?? LOL What did you do, fill it up with water and let it sit overnight, then dup it out?
> 
> That's awesome!


LOL seriously... awesome humi and nice collection


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

scottw said:


> Great collection Scott!


Don't let this go to your head, but that means a lot coming from Scott #1!!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> The baby coffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You think that thang is actually seasoned?? LOL What did you do, fill it up with water and let it sit overnight, then dup it out?
> 
> That's awesome!


Took 11 days with 4 tupperaware dishes in there to get it seasoned. Was killing me it took so long!!!

There is a flying pig in there somewhere.... I need to make mine look as pretty as yours Landis!!! You were major OCD!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

That taking a cigar coffin to a whole new extreme !!


Very nice Coop !!! :thumb:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Yummy.

Welcome back, Coop.


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

Where are all them Gutan Cala's????


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

OSV said:


> Where are all them Gutan Cala's????


there under the....

:roll:


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Woah! That thing is huge! What is the outside wood, wenge and curly maple? One day I'll get a waxingmoon humidor...one day.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

anjoga said:


> Woah! That thing is huge! What is the outside wood, wenge and curly maple? One day I'll get a waxingmoon humidor...one day.


the dark wood is the Wenge which turned out darker and a huge grain pattern. Usually the Wenge is a very tight grain pattern so we lucked out.

The lighter wood is the Birds eye which looks awesome!!!

If you are thinking about getting a humidor, defiantly go with Ed. He is awesome to work with, and just an awesome guy to talk to. He was just as excited as I was to get this made.

And the seal on this thing is crazy. Almost took off my finger...


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice organization job, but where is the space for the hygrometer(s)?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice......... I like the two tone appeal also. Wenge is a beautiful wood but a mother to work with.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

kenelbow said:


> Nice organization job, but where is the space for the hygrometer(s)?


What are these "hygrometers" you speak of? I have never heard of them...

They sit on top of the cigars on the different levels. I took them out for the pictures to not block the view of the cigars


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Dood! Sweet Jesus! Seriously! You're in a dire need of an intervention or something! You could fit a body in that thing LOL!

But seriously,
Congrats, nice humi indeed!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats a beautiful humi dude! & the sticks aint bad either!

wb Coop!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Fantastico! Congratulations on a fine new box, Scott!

Another Ed Masterpiece.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Is there such a thing as humi-envy? If so, I think I might have it...


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> The baby coffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome. I guess I'm not the only one who has a sick sense of humor...

That's a badass humi there, Coop. Love the two-tone.

Another job well done, Ed!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Fantastico! Congratulations on *a fine new box*, Scott!
> 
> Another Ed Masterpiece.


Don't worry mods, I won't comment. :roll:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

scottw said:


> Don't worry mods, I won't comment. :roll:


deleted my comment


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

How much would it be to get a coffin made that will also fit all of my cigars? After seeing this I am thinking I want to take them with me.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Jealous here. That's gorgeous!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice design there. if you are still having problems finding a place for those 160 others i can find some space or better yet that would be a nice lil bomb for schuckins...nah but for real very nice humi...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

scottw said:


> Don't worry mods, I won't comment. :roll:


What, someone suspected a duble entandre?:roll:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

kRaZe15 said:


> very nice design there. if you are still having problems finding a place for those 160 others i can find some space or better yet that would be a nice lil bomb for schuckins...nah but for real very nice humi...


Shuckins would need better then what I have that didn't make the new hhumidor cut!!!


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

Scott - good to have you back!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> What, someone suspected a duble entandre?:roll:


Double, triple, whatever it takes. 8)


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thiing is badass


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Geeze, that sucker is awesome! It would hold all my sticks plus some!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

mdrumm said:


> Scott - good to have you back!


Thanks man! It feels good to be back!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Geeze, that sucker is awesome! It would hold all my sticks plus some!


It is massive!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Coop D said:


> It is massive!!!


Deleted due to graphic content.


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow! Nice acquisition there Scott, and very nice work Ed. :hail: :hail:


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome back! For some reason when i tried to change my avi to Dr Evil it would not work. Tried it a million times. 

Nice humi! Looks like you are still in the process of moving the stogies from my soon to be humi..haha! I cant wait for that thing! Gonna have to start on the man cave so i can have a place for it.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

bilingue23 said:


> Welcome back! For some reason when i tried to change my avi to Dr Evil it would not work. Tried it a million times.
> 
> Nice humi! Looks like you are still in the process of moving the stogies from my soon to be humi..haha! I cant wait for that thing! Gonna have to start on the man cave so i can have a place for it.


Be a wise move for you to pick it up before I sell off all the ones that don't fit in this one!!!!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Beautiful humidor and a great stock of sticks!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks Great, Coop!!! 

I gotta tell ya, giving birth to this one left stretch marks!!!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> Looks Great, Coop!!!
> 
> I gotta tell ya, giving birth to this one left stretch marks!!!


That's an image I did not need in my head.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome back.
Sweet humidor man! and you've a nice collection going as well.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

that is massive
looks great in the 2 tone.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing. 

If you would like me to come over and put my OCD sorting skills (and my good cigar enjoying/smoking skills) - just let me know.

Great work Ed.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome craftsmen ship Ed this thing humi is outstanding!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

mmmmm looks sexier than Jessica Biel and that's saying something!


----------



## Captain Polska (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow is about all I say. That is a beautiful looking humidor, along with a nice stash of cigars! Very nice I must say.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

mg:  :hail:

can we be best friends? I come and be your butler for a month? Pwetty Pwease?

lol. That thing.... and that collection... is full of awesome. Very nice!!! :tu :tu


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

jsnake said:


> *How much would it be to get a coffin made that will also fit all of my cigars?* After seeing this I am thinking I want to take them with me.


 Depends on who you know!!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

BTW that humi is super sick!!! very nice!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

that Coffin tv stand is very, very creepy!!! But I bet it holds a ton of DVD's....


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Coop D said:


> that Coffin tv stand is very, very creepy!!! But I bet it holds a ton of DVD's....


 more so coffin, just a makeshift tv stand...i would explain but..... i am thinking of turning it into a standup humi...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

ARCHAIC said:


> more so coffin, just a makeshift tv stand...i would explain but..... i am thinking of turning it into a standup humi...


You need help brother!!!! :roll:


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Coop D said:


> You need help brother!!!! :roll:


 dont we all??


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful humidor and great collection!! Congrats to both the maker and owner!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice Coop, CC and NC all look good Bro. 
That is one big desktop humi!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think it should be called a mini cabinet since it is a 600ct humidor....


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Coop, I saw that posted on "the other site" when Ed finished it. If I would have known he was sending it to you, I would have set up surveillance outside your house and hijacked that mother****er!!!!

It inspired the one I'm working on with him now. It's kind of a "foot locker" version of yours.

Very cool, bro. 

Just remember, I can get to Naperville from my house in about 20 min flat. And I always travel with 12 year single malt!!!


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That is one sweet humi Scott :tu


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know, I think your your going to need to order another one here soon. It was fun watching this one go together. Congrats Coop!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just Gorgeous Bro :roll:


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Very Nice,

That brotha does good work!:drum:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is very nice. Great work Ed.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Coop D said:


> This is my new baby all stocked up!!!
> 
> [much snipped]
> Thanks for looking!
> Scott


Beautiful humi, beautiful sticks, beautiful clown face!

Great to see ya back, Bro!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Beautiful humi, beautiful sticks, beautiful clown face!


That clown face is creepy.


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

harley33 said:


> That clown face is creepy.


Some people are scared of clowns, and some people wet their beds....:fish:

So, already reorganizing my madness. I bought an oust fan to get some air moving around a bit. didn't realize the oust fan was that big!!!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice selection of CAO there. How are those Te Amo cigars? I've seen their ads in Cigar Aficionado and always wondered.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

What a beautiful humidor and man does that hold some stash


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Nice selection of CAO there. How are those Te Amo cigars? I've seen their ads in Cigar Aficionado and always wondered.


I had some other Te Amo's surprisingly enough in mexico. I was so trashed I couldn't remember how they tasted or anything. Damn open bar...

this will be my first of that line to smoke. Should probably burn that one this weekend to try it out. I like that big ring guage nub style smoke.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

I am a fan of the finish for sure. Enjoy it Scott.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Didn't want anyone to forget I had the coolest Humidor on puff!!!

Bump for Ed's work of art!!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Didn't want anyone to forget I had the coolest Humidor on puff!!!
> 
> Bump for Ed's work of art!!!


that is pretty sweet. very nice work waxing.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Nice selection of CAO there. How are those Te Amo cigars? I've seen their ads in Cigar Aficionado and always wondered.


Not sure what was up with this smoke. I was drinking red wine, so maybe the pairing made this smoke almost unsmokeable.

Will have to get another and smoke with mexican beer to see how it really is


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice Coop!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

That's incredible. Both the humi and your collection. Very nice. Enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Andy said:


> nice


A man of few words!!!


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

coop you got me drooling on my keyboard


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You sure that is drool?!?!?!?


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

i didnt say where i was drooling from! haha


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

that is just too sexy..


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

jolyrogger said:


> that is just too sexy..


I love seeing it every time I get something from the dresser it lives on!!!


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I love seeing it every time I get something from the dresser it lives on!!!


very nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I need to take some new organized pictures of the inside.

I added a oust fan. I had to frankenstein it to fit since they are pretty fat. with the fan both hygrometers are reading a perfect 65% humidity.

I am actually thinking of getting another Waxing moon humidor around christmas. I am thinking of a 200 ct for my CC stash. I want to go down to 60% humidity with the CC's so I get let issues with them.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

that thing is bigger than my future....

i love it.. 

good work on that one..

rb


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's the sexiest thing I've ever seen!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

zeavran1 said:


> That's the sexiest thing I've ever seen!! Enjoy!!


This humidor is the best thing since sliced bread!!!

The seal is amazing!!!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Which is that Opus X in the bottom of the 2nd to last pic?


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

great collection and a beautiful humidor


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Which is that Opus X in the bottom of the 2nd to last pic?


Cost you a CC to find out :loco:

Power Ranger is the opus. Will be my Christmas day smoke!!


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm green with envy. Enjoy.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

saigon68 said:


> I'm green with envy. Enjoy.


A little penicillan will clear that right up!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

I love the grain pattern on the wenge!! Color me jealous.


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

amazing humidor aside, i am jealous of that collection. there are some amazing cigars in there.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Some have asked for inside shots of my humidor, figured I would bring this post back from the dead!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

We need updated photos scott. Lol.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I know...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Lets see the goods!!!


----------

